# S tronic knob installation



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

So i got my S-tronic shifter post group buy (i felt like paying more)

i can't seem to find any installation instructions other than for twisting the rod.

i've read the audizine thread here B8 S4 forum

and the audi sport thread here

how about starting at step 1 : removing orignal shifter?

step 2 : etc...

thanks in advance


----------



## Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ (May 14, 2008)

I second this request.

I'm actually one of the two guys that ran that organized purchase, but I haven't installed it yet. It's in my desk drawer. I was actually gonna get around to it this sunday. I guess I wasn't too excited to hang out in an unheated garage.


----------



## seph (May 31, 2004)

thirded!

I got mine from the GB (thanks again gents), but I havent had the time

I finally got around to sourcing a heat gun this week and really want to get it done

Can we get a dummies guide?

TIA:beer:


----------



## rick89 (Dec 2, 2008)

I still need to install mine as well, only thing i have done is get a heat gun but haven't had the time to do the installation.


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

bump anyone?


----------



## jowsley0923 (Oct 13, 2008)

mine is sitting in my display case haha
i also didnt have the time/ heat guns to do the install


----------



## Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ (May 14, 2008)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-Stronic-dsg-gear-knob-famiry-purchase-thread


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Maitre Absolut said:


> So i got my S-tronic shifter post group buy (i felt like paying more)
> 
> i can't seem to find any installation instructions other than for twisting the rod.
> 
> ...


So not only did you pay more for your car than anyone else here, you paid more for your shift knob, too. :laugh:

I bought one off eBay before the famiry purchase, and mine came with the shift boot with the white stitching and all that nice stuff, but anyway, it should be basically the same.

1. Remove shifter surround trim bu hooking your thumbs underneath where the shift boot attaches to the front of the surround. Pull up firmly and it should pop out at the front, do the same for the rear (it's easier once the front is out). There are 4 clips that hold that trim piece in.

2. Unhook the connector that powers the lit up gear selection indicator.

3. Look under the trim surround and see all the little clips that attach the boot to the trim. Unhook them and remove the trim and set it aside.

4. Pull the button outwards on the existing shift knob and use a zip tie to keep it held out.

5. Move the boot up over the shift knob so you can remove the clamp that holds the knob on the shaft (insert adolescent humor here).

6. After removing the clamp, you should be able to pull the shift knob straight up off the shaft. It will be kind of difficult to get off, but don't break anything in the process. You can see how the knob clamps on the shaft and sort of loosen up the 4 little prongs that clamp down on the shaft to make it easier to remove.

7. Now that you have the knob off, heat and twist the plastic part until it's turned 90 degrees. My advice is to be really patient and take your time. Heat, turn, heat, turn, heat, turn...etc. Hold it in place as it cools otherwise it might twist backwards some. I had to turn it significantly past 90 degrees because it would twist back past 90 degrees. Just take your time.

8. Remove the old shift boot from the knob and attach it to the new knob. I'm not sure what this process is like because I didn't have to do it.

9. CAREFULLY slide the new knob/boot over the twisted plastic part and onto the shaft. You should be able to feel/tell when it is all the way on. Either re-use the old clamp or put a hose clamp around the 4 prongs to tighten them down enough that the shift knob doesn't come off or anything.

10. Once you are 100% certain that the knob is securely attached to the shaft, press the button on top of the knob to release the pin inside it. Check for operation of the knob to make sure you didn't mess anything up.

11. If everything works, then just slip the trim piece over the shift knob and pop the boot back in.

12. Hook the lighting connector back up and then pop the surround back in and you're done.

That's pretty much it and I'm doing it all from memory without looking at anything, so if something doesn't make sense during the process, stop and take a picture and ask here or whatever before you make a rushed decision and mess something up.

Good luck!


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

Thanks TBomb

i will be attempting the installation this weekend


----------



## loslam (Oct 24, 2010)

I have mine on order.... 
Thanks for all the input
And Maitre Absolut.. take some pics and let us all know how it all worked out.


----------



## seph (May 31, 2004)

Thanks Tbomb.

I followed your instructions and completed in under an hour, even with me heating and twisting VERY slowly.

I didnt need to hold my button (old knob) though, it was pretty easy to come off. maybe my clip was a bit loose

my shift boot isnt quite as tight as before, but fine!


----------



## TurboChrisB (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks TBomb! Just did mine. Turned out great and hardly took anytime at all. Did screw my original shifter up pulling the boot off. But the new one looks and functions perfectly!


----------



## Jlin05 (Sep 24, 2012)

Does anyone have pics of installation? / Before/after? I just ordered one from bks


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

There were some here: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ase-thread&p=68355261&viewfull=1#post68355261


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

i should update this thread but i think i made another when i broker the pin and another again when i fixed it


----------

